# Help please... HR24-500 and CCK... No coax connected?!?!



## SnoopHogg (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey guys... hoping someone can help me out. I've searched, i've done everything i've found, i've even called in to customer service... nothing is working. I just got whole home installed on June 26th, and ended up with an HR24-100 (sucks that i didn't get hr34... anyway). The receiver was having issues and they ended up sending me a replacement HR24-500.

Everything was working perfectly as far as whole home is concerned, and my other HD Dvrs (HR21 and HR22) and HD25 receivers could all see each other and the HR24 just fine. I've got the new receiver in and have it hooked up, and cannot get the internet connected to save my life. I've done it all... reset, red button reset, unplugged, ran satellite setup again... nothing is working. It just says coax not connected no matter what i do. The other receivers are all still seeing each other and are working fine. 

From what i've read, maybe the DECA is not resetting itself on the new HR24-500? Do you guys have any other ideas on what i could try? I have everything connected just as it was before, which matches all of the pics/illustrations on this site. No ethernet cable is connected to this receiver, and the coax coming from the CCK is connected to sat 1.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't have anything more to add, as it looks like you've tried everything.
Maybe the DECA is defective in the receiver.
Maybe try resetting the network defaults and give the SAT setup another try. :shrug:


----------



## SnoopHogg (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply... It's really frustrating. Last night, I plugged the ethernet in from the CCK to the receiver, just for kicks... And it worked. I know it's not supposed to work this way, but it is. And the other receivers are seeing it and sharing just fine too. I'm sure it won't last, but it's working for now. 

One other thing... I don't have the Pandora or YouTube icons in my Extras menu? My software says it is 0x5d2. Will this update and add the icons at some point? The wife has to have her Pandora! Lol


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

When Techs activate a new or refurb HDDVR there are several things that have to happen for all the junk to work.

Hook it up and force a software upgrade.
Activate check programming.
RBR, when it comes back up there is an additional software upgrade.

Once this happens then it should share and connect to the internet.

If you leave it alone it will eventually do the upgrades on its own.
Check the system info screen it should have 0x5d2. If it doesn't force a software upgrade.

If DirecTv sent you a refurb well.....some are and some ain't.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

SnoopHogg said:


> Thanks for the reply... It's really frustrating. Last night, I plugged the ethernet in from the CCK to the receiver, just for kicks... And it worked. I know it's not supposed to work this way, but it is. And the other receivers are seeing it and sharing just fine too. I'm sure it won't last, but it's working for now.
> 
> One other thing... I don't have the Pandora or YouTube icons in my Extras menu? My software says it is 0x5d2. Will this update and add the icons at some point? The wife has to have her Pandora! Lol


Now that you've hooked up an Ethernet cable to the HR24, let's try resetting it back to the DECA. Maybe for some reason the DECA was off, but it thought it was on.

Disconnect the Ethernet cable and rerun the Network Setup. That should re-enable the internal DECA in the receiver. If that doesn't work then I'd see about getting another replacement.

- Merg


----------

